# iRoast glass pot



## semiotic (Jul 30, 2011)

Possibly not the right place for this but also posted in the Wanted forum.

The glass pot of my venerable iRoast (I know but space is a problem and I get the roasts that I want!) has a sizeable piece broken from the rim of the glass pot. I keep gluing it back (the heat seems to unglue everything I have tried) as it affects the temperature without it. Has anyone got a spare they would sell me or know where I might get one?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Sorry to give a negative answer but when my iRoast gave up with a cracked glass pot, I was unable to economically source another one.

You might have a look at Sweet Maria's but I ended up chucking it away and buying first a Behmor 1600 then a GeneCafe.

David


----------



## semiotic (Jul 30, 2011)

That's what I am afraid of.


----------



## earngey (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey I've got an iRoast that I'll soon be wanting to sell - are you still looking for a replacement?


----------



## semiotic (Jul 30, 2011)

earngey said:


> Hey I've got an iRoast that I'll soon be wanting to sell - are you still looking for a replacement?


Where are you and how much?

Peter


----------



## earngey (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey Peter,

I'm in Oxford. I'll give it to you for £100 + Postage. The only problem is that the lid is slightly damaged, so you need to hold it on while roasting. A bit of a pain, but it does a good job!









Let me know if you're keen.

Mark.


----------



## semiotic (Jul 30, 2011)

Just one question before I decide...is it and iRoast 1 or 2?


----------

